

Blekko Partners With Stack Overflow To Improve Search Results - mkr-hn
http://searchengineland.com/blekko-partners-with-stack-overflow-64795

======
jdp23
Good move by both companies.

In South Korea, Naver dominated the search market with a combination of
algorithmic search and Q&A. Back in 2006 when I was doing web strategy at
Microsoft we proposed a similar plan ... instead they killed the Q&A product.
Oh well. Still, the idea's a sound one, so it's great to see it moving
forward.

------
mkr-hn
Blekko has become my go-to engine when I'm looking for something in a specific
category.

Google (currently) does best when I'm doing a text search to find the original
source of an article or trying to look up an error message, but I'm sure that
gap will disappear as Blekko indexes more pages and improves its algorithms.

------
jsrfded
The full list of programming related slashtags that are being co-edited is
here:
[http://www.skrenta.com/2011/02/blekko_stackoverflow_better_p...](http://www.skrenta.com/2011/02/blekko_stackoverflow_better_pr.html)

------
squirrelbait
Interesting partnership that brings human experts to search curation and will
surely kill more spam!

